# Anyone see an AE Xenide yet?



## Phaserburn (Jul 30, 2007)

I've seen/read what there is about improvements/changes in this light. However, I was wondering if anyone has any subjective opinion, comparative beamshots, commentary, knowledge of upgraded components, etc. An actual review would be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Phaserburn,
We shipped quite a few to CPF members so there should be someone expressing their opinion soon, I hope. 
You guys know who you are, let us know what you think! 

I compared the Xenide™ 25W to the PL24 and could not see much of a difference in output although the garage door at the end of my street (aprox 300yds) was lit up slightly more I think with the Xenide™. I would say the main thing that sets the Xenide™ apart from the original PowerLights is the redesigned look, feel and function. The look is clearly more professional and durable with a high gloss anodize. With the small diameter it’s easier to hold for long periods of time and with the button up near the head it’s easy to operate one handed. The older style filters fit just fine and the new filters work with the rubber head cover which is clearly an evolution in design. Installing the new filters is easy, just remove the rubber end cap set the filter on the lens, then replace the rubber end cap to secure the filter. The Xenide™ also comes with a black molded professional carrying case that has room for (2) batteries, AC & DC chargers, charger stand, up to 6 Xenide™ filters and your shoulder strap. 

I’m trying to set up a pass around and you can find more information here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=167584


----------



## FredM (Jul 31, 2007)

The new model addressed both issues I had with the powerlight. I am really interested in seeing it in a review.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Dukester (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## hivoltage (Aug 22, 2007)

Any reviews yet?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 22, 2007)

If the passaround happens, I would be happy to write a basic review.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 22, 2007)

Yup, saw one... got one! Comments are up in the review section.


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 23, 2007)

I just bought one too....I think I am going to like it:twothumbs


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 3, 2007)

I got one of these and it worked GREAT....Once . Exactly what I wanted. Now I cant get it to turn on after I charged the battery the first time. I have an email in to Mike at PTS and am anxious to see what could be the problem.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Xenide 20w , and its awesome, a truly blinding light. Presentation was superb in the black plastic case. I will do some beamshots this coming weekend and post here, but I also have a Wolf Eyes Boxer, and i gotta be honest, the WE is a toy the Xenide is a tool !!! simple as that !!


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 4, 2007)

Lumalee, You havn't had any problems with the battery or charger?


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 4, 2007)

My Xenide has worked flawlessly out of the box.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 4, 2007)

Hivoltage,
Not had any problems at all with mine, got two batteries as well and both have charged fine and been recharged since too.
Have a word with Mike at PTS, not sure if you bought it from him but he sells them and may be able to help.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 4, 2007)

Lumalee said:


> Hivoltage,
> 
> Have a word with Mike at PTS, not sure if you bought it from him but he sells them and may be able to help.
> 
> ...


 

I called Mike and he told me to call the factory. I guess you could call that help 

Now I have to ship it back to them at my expense I guess, and it will probably be 2 weeks before I get it back. I didnt expect this from a 400 dollar light I guess if I sound kind of ticked off!!!!


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 4, 2007)

Lumalee said:


> I have a Xenide 20w , and its awesome, a truly blinding light. Presentation was superb in the black plastic case. I will do some beamshots this coming weekend and post here, but I also have a Wolf Eyes Boxer, and i gotta be honest, the WE is a toy the Xenide is a tool !!! simple as that !!


 
Lee was this comparison with the 24w Boxer or the 10w? 
Would be very surprised if the 24w Boxer looked like a toy in comparison, but would love to see beamshots if this is the case.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 4, 2007)

J3bnl,
The comparison was made between the Boxer 24/168 and the AE Xenide 20w, but the comparison was regarding build quality and overall presentation. IMHO the Xenide build quality is superb and the light is a work horse or tool type light, you can see it will take the knocks and bangs of a life in use. The Wolf Eyes in comparison is of much slighter build and probably more suited to urban cowboys. I would definately sell the xenide to Police, Fire, MRT, SAR knowing it would handle the job and last, and I dont feel the boxer would last more than weeks under the pressures expected of a flashlight in full time use on MRT or SAR !!
As far as performance on light is concerned the Wolf Eyes has a very, very slight edge when it comes to the output. But I dont bother with lumens x diameter of reflector - square of Watts + Voltage, to me out in the field is where the testing is valuable, and in our local recreation area, we have 300 m of open space to test. I will of course take some beamshots and post here, but for now the experience gained at the weekend was a marginal difference in favour of the Wolf Eyes Boxer 24w with better hotspot at distance, I also prefer the colour temp of the Boxer, but the Xenide was very close behind and a little warmer on the beam temp. If I was going to buy one of these lights ????? which one ???
well it would depend on its main purpose. If I was a weekend Warrior camping and messing at the beach etc then the WE Boxer. If I wanted a serious light for serious action, and a light that was up to the job of helping me in a serious situation then it would definately be the AE Xenide, purely and simply on build quality and performance as a package. To wow my mates occasionally and go on a "drive by flashing" then the Boxer.

Just my thoughts and 2c

Lee


----------



## Dukester (Sep 4, 2007)

Lumalee said:


> J3bnl,
> The comparison was made between the Boxer 24/168 and the AE Xenide 20w, but the comparison was regarding build quality and overall presentation.


 
I see you are comparing the 24w Boxer with the 20w AE, not the 25w but the 20w. If this is the case I would imagine that the Boxer would be a tad brighter?

Dave


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 4, 2007)

Providing the AE works.... I just had to pay 20 bucks to send a 400 doller light back....it wont be there for a week...I can expect at least another week to get it back. Poor customer service in my opinion on everybody's part, including the seller. 

I am OK with things not working right on occasion...I am not alright with it costing me money to get a new 400 dollar light fixed and in my hands. 

I probably will never buy another item from the person I bought it from. 

The light is great when it works. The customer service stinks from both the seller and the manufacturer. Sorry if I seem harsh but this wasnt a cheapie light and I expected more than " Send it back to the Manufacturer at your own expense" . That really Blows!!!!


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 5, 2007)

@ Dukester,
Yeah, it was a slightly off centre comparison as far as power is concerned , hence the comment regarding brightness in my last post, "the boxer has a very slight edge on the Xenide" and it did have a slight edge, but not much, and it is quite difficult to the human eye as sometimes the results can be blurred by our eyes thinking a whiter colour temp is a brighter light, when it it not really so. I wish I had a lightmeter sometimes but then again it is "real world" results that I am more bothered about, how far across that field will it shine ? is the beam still quite tight at 150 yards ? does the beam spread well at 50 yards ? these mean more to me than a readout of lumens per watt etc etc.
As I said earlier, both are great lights but I prefer the build quality and overall performance of the Xenide.

@Hivoltage
I cannot believe you are having to post it at your cost !! There is a scenario of "why post it to the seller when all he/she will do is post it to manufacturer, send it direct and it will be quicker" but even so this is still unacceptable in my eyes.
If I had a customer who bought one off me, and it was faulty on arrival or DOA, I would ask for the item to be returned to ME, and I would send another out of stock free of charge and take up the faulty one scenario with the manufacturer. Maybe it a lot to ask but thats just me.



> The customer service stinks from both the seller and the manufacturer


 
From the seller maybe, but the manufacturer maynot even know about your problem yet, I dont honestly think that the seller is following manufacturers guidelines for faulty stock here and so a jibe at the manufacturer may not be just. I have dealt with the manufacturer over the last few months and I have found them to be excellent at responding to my emails and voice calls, very helpful and accomodating to say the least. Seems a bit harsh you having to do all the running around, when you spent $400 on a flashlight !!!! I am not sure about consumer rights in the US but in UK, it would be sent back to seller for him to sort it out or "money back please" I will take my business elsewhere. !!

Regards
Lee


----------



## K-T (Sep 5, 2007)

How long does the light take to reach full power?


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 5, 2007)

About 15 seconds from cold and 5 seconds with a warm start.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 5, 2007)

Lee, sorry must have picked you up wrong. 
Thought you were comparing the output not the overall package.
Totally agree with you on the shabby customer service that hivoltage has received and not really the way to treat someone who has shelled out $400!!! 
Customer lost forever I suspect.
Couldn't see us Brits accepting that!!


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 5, 2007)

@ Hivoltage,
I just got off the Phone with Marc at AE Light, he is now aware of your situation, and he asked me to pass on this information.....
"Please tell him to contact me directly, I will organise to remedy the situation with his light and compensate him for the trouble he has taken to return the light to us, but he must speak with me first before returning the light. Thanks for bringing this problem to my attention Lee and we pride ourselves on giving exceptional customer support, as we will on this occasion"
So there you go, the tel No is 541 471 8988 and ask for Marc Allsman (press option 1)

I hope this helps get your problem solved so you can go have fun with your Xenide, I am just off for a dog walk with mine now, its 9.00PM and dark outside....Its Lightime !!!

Cheers
Lee


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Lumalee.....Marc is who I talked to about the light. I already sent it to them yesterday. All he told me was to return it to them and mark "Warranty repair" on the box. Since it was less than a week old, maybe I will get a spare battery back with it I know it is a good light and I must have gotten a bad one,it happens with everything. 

I really expected PTS to ship me a new light pronto as I returned the to them.....not just tell me to contact the factory, that was just wrong!!!! Although he has been emailing me about it.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 7, 2007)

hivoltage really sorry to hear about your crappy experience.
Would expect you to spend your hard earned cash elsewhere from now on.
Hope it is resolved soon mate.


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 11, 2007)

I sent my light back to AE Light...and without going into all the details, just let me say that their customer service is among the best. It is nice to see some companies still see the customer as their #1 importance...instead of being done with them after the sell. I am looking forward to getting my NEW light and the free stuff they are giving me for all my trouble.


Congrats to AE Light:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.K (Sep 16, 2007)

It makes me feel good when, bad stories go good, bravo, and congrats.:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2007)

hivoltage said:


> Providing the AE works.... I just had to pay 20 bucks to send a 400 doller light back....it wont be there for a week...I can expect at least another week to get it back. Poor customer service in my opinion on everybody's part, including the seller. quote]
> 
> Hi Voltage, I can't believe that he told you to contact the manufacturer! I've only heard good things about the dealer until now. Man that really puts a red flag up for me. I was considering selling my 24/S and purchasing a 25w from there but I might go through Battery Junction instead. Sorry that you had a such a poor experience. Sounds like it's getting taken care of though...


----------

